

Being at the birth 'can make dad feel a failure' - cwan
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1282770/Being-birth-make-dad-feel-failure.html

======
jaybol
I'd love to know the details of this study and what percentage of men felt
that way. Being there by my wife's side to comfort her and cutting the
umbilical cord helped lead to forming the initial bond. I can't imagine how
men could start out feeling like a more successful father by not being there
for the birth.

